# How do you transport your Kayaks?



## Nitram4891 (May 28, 2010)

I have an 06 f150 supercrew and I'm not reallly sure how I can carry a 13' kayak.  If I put it in the bed it will stick out another 5 feet with the tailgate down.  I guess my options are a roof rack or a ladder type rack for the bed.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (May 28, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> If I put it in the bed it will stick out another 5 feet with the tailgate down.



This is a problem,,??,,
You've still got 8 feet inside.
Put all the weight in the truck end, and you should be fine.
Just my $00.03


----------



## rockwalker (May 28, 2010)

there is a trailer hitch attachement out there somewhere that would support the other end if you are really that concerned about it. I havent found one in a while but I made the last one I had. Slides into the tariler hitch extends back and comes up to the heigth of the bottom of the bed about 2-3 away. It allowed me to carry a 17foot canoe in a ford ranger and a 14 foot jon boat. When i took the boat or the canoe off I just took it out and laid it in the back of the truck.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (May 28, 2010)

rockwalker said:


> there is a trailer hitch attachement out there somewhere that would support the other end if you are really that concerned about it. I havent found one in a while but I made the last one I had. Slides into the tariler hitch extends back and comes up to the heigth of the bottom of the bed about 2-3 away. It allowed me to carry a 17foot canoe in a ford ranger and a 14 foot jon boat. When i took the boat or the canoe off I just took it out and laid it in the back of the truck.




http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_325000000_999042513?cmCat=CROSSSELL_PRODUCT


----------



## Nitram4891 (May 28, 2010)

That things is pretty cool.  Might have to invest in one of those!  I like how it can be set up at bed level or at roof level depending on how you want to set it up.


----------



## chattahoochee (May 28, 2010)

I always put mine on my utility trailer.


----------



## deerhunter09 (May 28, 2010)

I have a Wilderness Systems Ride 135, which is just over 13 feet, and I put it in the back of my f150 with the tailgate down and take it all over the state. It's not a problem at all.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (May 28, 2010)

I am going to invest in a small john boat trailer for my new yaks. The ones like you get for a few hundred in a kit from harbor freight.Modify it with a t bar and it will be tons easier to secure my yaks and still have free room in my bed.


----------



## jcd465 (May 28, 2010)

Harbor freight sells a bed extender for $39.99. It works great for my two Kayaks in the bed of my truck. It slides in the receiver hitch just like the one from Bass pro listed above.


----------



## pesce (May 28, 2010)

> Sultan of Slime	 I am going to invest in a small john boat trailer for my new yaks. The ones like you get for a few hundred in a kit from harbor freight.Modify it with a t bar and it will be tons easier to secure my yaks and still have free room in my bed.



SOS, your old trailer works great with my kayaks!    I pulled all the bunkers off and reconfigured it.  Now I just back my trailer in the water with the kayaks already set up, float 'em off and I'm ready to go.  Just like a real boat (ha ha).  All I need to do now is paint it pretty.  I'll post some pics when I do.  Thanks again, SOS!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (May 28, 2010)

pesce said:


> SOS, your old trailer works great with my kayaks!    I pulled all the bunkers off and reconfigured it.  Now I just back my trailer in the water with the kayaks already set up, float 'em off and I'm ready to go.  Just like a real boat (ha ha).  All I need to do now is paint it pretty.  I'll post some pics when I do.  Thanks again, SOS!



Any time, I am glad you are enjoying it!


----------



## Bruiser (May 29, 2010)

My truck bed is 5 feet long and I don't bother with an extension. I have two kayaks, one is 11 ft and the other is 12 ft. I use ratchet straps, one across the front nearest the cab, one across the middle of the yak, and one attached to the back of the yak pulling it back towards the truck. Here are some examples....

My truck






Not tied down yet, but will soon be with ratchets straps and bungees





When you really run out of room...


----------



## vaindioux (May 29, 2010)

Hi

I fold the back seat of my ford escort, slide the kayak in the trunk all the way in as far as it can go.
I secure it all with straps.It takes about 10mn to put it in or out.
As far as transporting it from the car to the water I got the wife ;-)

Patrick


----------



## FERAL ONE (May 29, 2010)

i have this rack that i built that worked well .  the new version is just a set of uprights that holds all 3 yaks on their sides. it holds my newer yak , a 14.5 , really well along with a 12 and an 11 footer .


----------



## Bassyakwards (May 29, 2010)

You'll figure it out! ;o)


----------



## Randy (May 30, 2010)

I have Yakima Series 300 racks in truck.  They work great for a couple of yaks and it keeps them up out of the bed.  But I do have a Malone yak trailer on the way.


----------



## 7 point (May 30, 2010)

Twenty five ought six said:


> http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...1_325000000_999042513?cmCat=CROSSSELL_PRODUCT



Thats how I haul my 14ft redfish in my tacoma


----------



## G Duck (May 30, 2010)

I have a regular ford bed with a toolbox. I use the bed extender, and haul a 16 foot Tarpon. No problems. I rigged up an extra flat trailer light connector, with two wires to a little led red light, and ran it to the tip of the yak, and it glows pretty bright. No problems yet.


----------



## 83_Dawg (May 30, 2010)

I use the bed extender from Harbor Freight $39.95. I put some pipe insulation around it. A couple of cheap come alongs straps it down. I don't really even need to use the extender (Tundra PU truck) but it also makes it easier to load and unload fully rigged kayak by myself.


----------



## butterbean7008 (May 31, 2010)

Bassyakwards said:


> You'll figure it out! ;o)




Catch any wind on top of the Dames Point???


----------

